# Disc Dur externe, Bbox et accès



## titeuf86 (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Voila je suis passé à Lion mais depuis je n'arrive plus à accéder au disque dur que j'ai brancher sur ma bbox. Normalement celui ci s'accède via smb mais la ça ne fonctionne plus j'ai un message me disant : 
La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter nest pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème.

Si quelqu'un a une soluce à ce problème.

Merci d'avance


----------



## fadem (26 Juillet 2011)

Même chose ici !


----------



## BeMacBe (27 Juillet 2011)

titeuf86 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Voila je suis passé à Lion mais depuis je n'arrive plus à accéder au disque dur que j'ai brancher sur ma bbox. Normalement celui ci s'accède via smb mais la ça ne fonctionne plus j'ai un message me disant :
> La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n&#8217;est pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème.
> ...



Voiçi une solution qui à été trouvée:

http://www.macpomme.net/2011/07/27/10-7-lion-dhcast128/

Apple à décidé de désactiver le type de connection « DHCAST128&#8243; le jugeant pas assez sécurisé.
Malheureusement se protocole est utilisé pour la plupart des NAS.
Dans mon cas personnellement un « Lacie-2Big »
Alors en attendant que les constructeurs mettent à jours les firmwares voici la solution:
Pour autoriser le &#8220;DHCAST128&#8243; :


----------



## hyperlaurent (27 Juillet 2011)

coucou idem pour le pb, pas tres vieux sur mac, j ai essayé la manie de BemacBe j ai tapé la commande dans son entier mais voici ce que je reçois : 

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Alors là, n ayant pas de password je fais quoi <?:confuses:

merci à bientôt


----------



## tirhum (27 Juillet 2011)

Spécialement mise en place pour vous... 
La *FAQ* !...
(rubrique "Les vrais problèmes"...)
Vous avez regardé ?!...


----------



## titeuf86 (28 Juillet 2011)

Après la procédure faite donnée par bemacbe j'ai un message lorsque j'essai de me connecter au disque dur :  La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n&#8217;est pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème.

Voila


----------



## titeuf86 (31 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre solution?


----------



## fadem (1 Août 2011)

Bon je confirme, la manip sur le DHCAST128 ne fonctionne pas avec la BBOX. Il n'y a plus qu'à espérer que Bouygues déploie une mise à jour donc... :mouais:


----------



## JF (1 Août 2011)

Le souci (pour le moment en tous cas) c'est que les utilisiteurs MAC sont toujours les derniers servis sur la BBOX...
Ex: Le média player (logiciel pour PC dispo sur le site, les autres débrouillez-vous !)

 Le partage de disque dur externe me séduirait bien mais je suppose que la BBox ne prend pas en charge le HFS+ ?


----------



## fadem (1 Août 2011)

Eh non malheureusement... Je songe sérieusement à investir dans un NAS (compatible Lion évidemment). Au moins ça évitera de dépendre de BT.


----------



## JF (1 Août 2011)

A la décharge de Bouygues, je constate qu'aucune Box (ou presque) ne prend en charge le HFS+... Elles ne traitent que le FAT 32 ces mécréantes !


----------



## fadem (1 Août 2011)

Oui je pensais plutôt à la mise à jour qui permettrait de voir le disque dur réseau de la BBOX. Pour le HSF+, il faut en prendre son parti je crois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2011)

JF a dit:


> A la décharge de Bouygues, je constate qu'aucune Box (ou presque) ne prend en charge le HFS+... Elles ne traitent que le FAT 32 ces mécréantes !



Faux, ma Freebox gère mes disques externes, qu'ils soient en FAT, en NTFS ou en HFS+ !

Cela dit, là, on évoque un problème "réseau", pas "périphérique", donc, on déménage !


----------



## JF (2 Août 2011)

La mienne ne le faisait pas ( v5)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2011)

JF a dit:


> La mienne ne le faisait pas ( v5)...



Tu as du mal regarder, la mienne aussi est une v5 !


----------



## aureliengalichet (13 Avril 2012)

j'ai trouvé une astuce pour mac os lion mais il faut que je le fasse à chaque fois que je rallume mon ordi. QQun aurait il une idée de comment faire pour valider définitivement mon choix de partage depuis la console ?
Voici la solution (partielle):
Bonjour,
Effectivement, Lion utilise utilise un protocole de connexion samba plus sécurisé que celui proposé sur Leopard. Si vous souhaitez rétablir la version installée sur Leopard, voici ce qu'il faut faire
(merci à Peter DaSilva)
---
Re: Can not connect to SMB network drive
17 nov. 2011 16:27 (in response to mattrazzo)
My experience is that Lion has upgraded the smb protocol stack and is using a more secure authentication procedure. I asked Apple's fine engineers for instructions on how to deprecate Lion's smb security protocol back down to Snow Leopard's level. They suggested using the following command that needs to be run in a terminal window everytime Lion boots:
sudo sysctl -w net.smb.fs.kern_deprecatePreXPServers=0
To restore the smb protocol stack back to Lion's original state either reboot or run in a terminal window:
sudo sysctl -w net.smb.fs.kern_deprecatePreXPServers=1
Peter


----------



## drs (14 Avril 2012)

je me connecte depuis Lion à un vieux HDD réseau Iomega en smb sans problème.

Qu'est ce que la BBox a de particulier au niveau du smb?


----------



## aureliengalichet (17 Avril 2012)

En fait, mon disc dur est connecté à la bbox via le port usb. Avec snow leopard, j'avais accès à ce disc dur. Avec lion, il faut que je fasse la manip ci dessus a chaque fois que je rallume l'ordi si je veux y avoir accès.


----------

